# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  MEETING στον Κορυδαλλο

## pilgrim

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας.Ανοιγω αυτο το topic προτεινοντας ετσι ακομα μια συναντηση στην περιοχη του Κορυδαλλου την Τριτη 30/5/2006 το απογευμα.Οσοι ενδιαφερομενοι ας απαντησουν η ας προτεινουν κατι αλλο......  ::  Θα προτεινα αυτο το Σ/Κ αλλα δουλευω!  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Εγώ όλη την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα είμαι χωριό για δουλειές (Μυτιλήνη).  ::  

Παράκληση προς όποιον "εύκαιρο" Moderator να μεταφερθεί στην ενότητα των Meeting.  ::

----------


## INKAS

Οποτε κανονιστεί ειμαι μέσα.
Αλλά να αλλάξουμε στέκι αυτή την φορά 
Να πάμε απο την αλλη πλευρα της πλατείας  ::   ::  

Σταθης

----------


## petzi

πάμε πειραιά?
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21348&highlight=

----------


## zafevolution

Εγώ μέχρι την πέμπτη είμαι πνιγμένος..  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Οκ οποτε μιας που εχω αδεια απο 3/6/2006 και θα αραζω σαπιζοντας  ::   ::  ,κανονιστε οποτε θελετε και εγω ειμαι μεσα.(Αντε να δουμε ποτε σκασω μυτη σε κανα m(μυτη)eeting)

----------


## quam

> πάμε πειραιά?


14 Ιουνίου καλά δεν είναι ?
Εγώ πάντως είμαι μέσα.

----------


## pilgrim

Μεσα μπορω και εγω!!!(αλλωστε σε αδεια ειμαι και καθομαι!arg!  ::  )

----------


## pilgrim

Λοιπον υπαρχουν ενδιαφερομενοι ακομα για ενα meeting στα μεσα της εβδομαδας που ερχεται?

----------


## mojiro

θα κανουμε τιποτα οεο ???

----------


## Banzai

Κανονιστε καμμια συγκεντρωση " ω φανταστικοι μου ασυρματοι φιλοι " να τα πουμε και απο κοντα ... Φιξαρετε μια ημερομηνια ... ?!?  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Λοιπον την Τριτη στις 20 του μηνα ειναι καλα?Πειτε μερος στην πλατεια Ελευθεριας στον Κορυδαλλο κατα τις 6:30.........

----------


## vmanolis

Δεκτό. Είναι μέσα στις δυνατότητές μου.  ::

----------


## Banzai

Δεκτο και απο μενα ...

----------


## pilgrim

Ωραια αλλα μονο τρια ατομα θα ειμαστε?Ελα να βλεπω χερακια και παρουσιες!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## quam

Κατά της 7 μπορώ να είμαι και εγώ.

----------


## vmanolis

> Ελα *να βλεπω χερακια* και παρουσιες!!!!


Κύριε κύριε, θα είμαι εκεί.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Πολύ ηρεμία έπεσε.  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Λοιπον κρινοντας απο τα ατομα που απαντησαν (χωρις παραξηγηση βεβαια) δεν βλεπω να γινεται κατι, αλλα μεχρι αυριο το απογευμα εχουμε καιρο.Εγω ετσι και αλλιως θα ειμαι εκει με τον φιλο μου Bασιλη (aka Banzai).Oποιος θελει ας ερθει .....

----------


## pilgrim

Λοιπον κρινοντας απο τα ατομα που απαντησαν (χωρις παραξηγηση βεβαια) δεν βλεπω να γινεται κατι, αλλα μεχρι αυριο το απογευμα εχουμε καιρο.Εγω ετσι και αλλιως θα ειμαι εκει με τον φιλο μου Bασιλη (aka Banzai).Oποιος θελει ας ερθει .....

----------


## vmanolis

Αφού δεν "κινείται" η υπόθεση, να το κάνουμε για αύριο ή την άλλη Τετάρτη;  ::  
(προηγήθηκε επικοινωνία με *petzi*)  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Που πήγαν όλοι ;  ::

----------


## LordD

Αν κανονιστεί για σήμερα θα μπορέσω να περάσω κατα 90% μετα της 7:30!! Αν κανονιστεί για αύριο έχω ραντεβού με γιατρό και δεν θα προλάβω...  ::

----------


## petaloudas

Να'μαι και'γω.  ::  
Μπορώ και σήμερα και αύριο.  ::  
Οποτε θέλετε από τα δύο είμαι μέσα.  ::  
Περιμένω αποτελέσματα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ε, εσείς. Έγερση.  ::  
Τι λέτε; Να γίνει σήμερα ή αύριο κατά τις 7 το απόγευμα;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν κανονιστεί για αύριο έχω ραντεβού με γιατρό και δεν θα προλάβω...


Το router θα πας στον γιατρό; Θα "ακροαστεί" το Mikrotik;  ::

----------


## quam

Τελικά έγινε η συνάντηση ?
Αν όχι λέω για αύριο στης 7. 
Σημερα δυστυχώς λόγω φόρτου δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω.  ::  

Γιώργος

----------


## vmanolis

Από ότι βλέπω και ελλείψη αποκρίσεων από άλλους ΑΜΔΑ-ίτες, προτείνω να ισχύσει το meeting των γύρω περιοχών για την άλλη Τετάρτη ώστε να "οργανωθούμε" πιο καλά στις υποχρεώσεις μας.  ::  
Όσο πιο "τελευταία στιγμή" ανακοινώνεται μία συνάντηση, τόσο λιγότεροι θα είναι διαθέσιμοι.  ::  
Τα λέμε λοιπόν την *Τετάρτη 28* του μήνα.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή...  ::   ::  
Ουδείς μιλάει, ουδείς λαλάει.  ::  
Ας θεωρήσουμε τότε ότι όντως θα γίνει την άλλη Τετάρτη το meeting μας.  :: 
See you there.  ::

----------


## kokkasgt

Και εγω μπορω την αλλη τεταρτη.
Αντε σιγα σιγα να βλεπουμε συμμετοχες.

----------


## quam

Είμαι μέσα για 28 του μήνα την ίδια ώρα στο ίδιο μέρος.

----------


## kinglyr

θα έρθω και εγώ...

Όποτε θελετε είμαι μέσα.

----------


## STEL10S

Μια θεση και για μενα.

----------


## wolfrathma84

Και για μενα...Στην πλατεια ελευθεριας αιγλη σωστα? Την αιγλη διπλα στην ωρωρα...(εχουμε γεμισει με αιγλη καφετεριες...)

----------


## vmanolis

Χαίρομαι που τελικά υπάρχει συμμετοχή.  ::  
Ραντεβού λοιπόν την *ερχόμενη Τετάρτη στις 7 το απόγευμα στην Αίγλη*.  ::  
(Δίπλα στο Flocafe, στην αρχή της Δημητρακοπούλου).  ::  
Μαζέψτε απορίες λοιπόν.  ::

----------


## petaloudas

Είμαι και εγώ μέσα.
*Τετάρτη 28/06 19:00 στην Πλατεία Ελευθερίας στην Αίγλη*

----------


## vmanolis

Ωραία. Μέχρι τώρα έχουμε "στάνταρ" τους *vmanolis*, *petaloudas*, *wolfrathma84*, *STEL10S*, *kinglyr*, *quam*, *kokkasgt*.  ::  
Καλή αρχή. Άντε να πληθύνουμε.  ::

----------


## petzi

και εγώ μέσα

----------


## vmanolis

> και εγώ μέσα


Yes...   :: 
Λογικά θα έρθουν και οι *INKAS*, *angeln20* και *tsio01* αφού μένουν πολύ κοντά.

----------


## SV1EFT

> Χαίρομαι που τελικά υπάρχει συμμετοχή.  
> Ραντεβού λοιπόν την *ερχόμενη Τετάρτη στις 7 το απόγευμα στην Αίγλη*.  
> (Δίπλα στο Flocafe, στην αρχή της Δημητρακοπούλου).  
> Μαζέψτε απορίες λοιπόν.


Μέσα και εγώ.
Σοry αν σας την σπάω απαντήστε με ένα ναι η ένα όχι απλά πρόταση κάνω
να γίνει η συνάντηση ίδια ώρα μέρα αλλά στο PARKO απέναντι από του 
Γιάννη του JZ και πάνω στην Γρηγοριου Λαμπράκη είναι ποιο ήσυχα απλά.

----------


## jz

Κρίμας που θα λείπω την Τετάρτη.  ::  Καλή η πρόταση και απο τον Τάκι (SV1EFT). Τώρα που ζέσταναν οι μέρες να γίνονται περισσότερα meetings. 
 ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ... απλά πρόταση κάνω
> να γίνει η συνάντηση ίδια ώρα μέρα αλλά στο PARKO απέναντι από του 
> Γιάννη του JZ και πάνω στην Γρηγοριου Λαμπράκη είναι ποιο ήσυχα απλά.


Πού "βόσκει" δηλαδή αυτό το PARKO ακριβώς;  ::

----------


## quam

> Πού "βόσκει" δηλαδή αυτό το PARKO ακριβώς;


ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΜΠΕΕΕΕΕΕ .....  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Απ' ότι φαίνεται μάλλον... βόσκει κάπως εκτός περιοχών Νίκαιας-Κορυδαλλού σε σχέση με την Πλ.Ελευθερίας που είναι ανάμεσα στις περιοχές αυτές.  ::  
Το πολύ-πολύ αν θέλουμε πιο "ήσυχα" πάμε Πλ.Βενιζέλου ή Αγ.Γεωργίου Κορυδαλλού που όντως έχουν λιγότερη βαβούρα.  :: 
Άσε που έχει και αρκετά σουβλατζίδικα και πιτσαρίες για... μάσα-meeting.  ::

----------


## quam

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται μάλλον... βόσκει κάπως εκτός περιοχών Νίκαιας-Κορυδαλλού σε σχέση με την Πλ.Ελευθερίας που είναι ανάμεσα στις περιοχές αυτές.  
> Το πολύ-πολύ αν θέλουμε πιο "ήσυχα" πάμε Πλ.Βενιζέλου ή Αγ.Γεωργίου Κορυδαλλού που όντως έχουν λιγότερη βαβούρα. 
> Άσε που έχει και αρκετά σουβλατζίδικα και πιτσαρίες για... μάσα-meeting.


Αν είναι για μάσα-meeting τότε βουρ για Πλ. Μέμου ή Αγ. Γεωργίου  ::  

Τελικά που λέτε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Δεν θελω να γινομαι κακος, αν και το παρκο ειναι κοντα μου παλι, τωρα το μερος εχει κανονιστει για πλατεια ελευθεριας στην αιγλη...ΤΕΛΟΣ!  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Δεν θελω να γινομαι κακος, αν και το παρκο ειναι κοντα μου παλι, τωρα το μερος εχει κανονιστει για πλατεια ελευθεριας στην αιγλη...ΤΕΛΟΣ!


*Αίγλη* να τελειώνουμε. Το πιο πιθανό να το συζητήσουμε όταν βρεθούμε για την επόμενη φορά.  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SV1EFT
> 
> ... απλά πρόταση κάνω
> να γίνει η συνάντηση ίδια ώρα μέρα αλλά στο PARKO απέναντι από του 
> Γιάννη του JZ και πάνω στην Γρηγοριου Λαμπράκη είναι ποιο ήσυχα απλά.
> 
> 
> Πού "βόσκει" δηλαδή αυτό το PARKO ακριβώς;




Aυτος ο <Μανωλης> ρε παιδί μου λες και κατέβηκε από κανένα χωριό.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Έλα οκ, πάντως το <ΠΑΡΚΟ> είναι στην Αμφιάλη 50 μέτρα ποιο 
πάνω από τον <ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ> της περιοχής και από την ίδια πλευρά 
του δρόμου Λεωφ.Γρηγοριου Λαμπράκη .  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Aυτος ο <Μανωλης> ρε παιδί μου λες και κατέβηκε από κανένα χωριό.





> Δεν θελω να γινομαι κακος, αν και το παρκο ειναι κοντα μου παλι, τωρα το μερος εχει κανονιστει για πλατεια ελευθεριας στην αιγλη...ΤΕΛΟΣ!





> *Αίγλη* να τελειώνουμε. Το πιο πιθανό να το συζητήσουμε όταν βρεθούμε για την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## mojiro

ειστε και πολυ λολ  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ειστε και πολυ λολ


Καλώς τον Μιχαλιό.  ::  
Ελπίζω ο "Master of routing" να είναι παρών στο meeting.  ::

----------


## INKAS

βρε αδερφια sorry ημουν εκτος για δουλεια
ευτυχώς που αλλάξατε ημέρα
τα λέμε την τετάρτη
@vmanolis
να ρίχνεις και τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι βρε
στην ανάγκη χτύπα και κουδούνια

Σταθης

----------


## vmanolis

> @vmanolis
> να ρίχνεις και τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι βρε
> στην ανάγκη χτύπα και κουδούνια.


Θα σου στέλνω... κλητήρα.  ::

----------


## SV1EFT

Αίγλη να τελειώνουμε.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εάν προλάβω μπορεί να περάσω και εγώ.

----------


## petzi

να προλάβεις να προλάβεις.....  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Εάν προλάβω μπορεί να περάσω και εγώ.





> να προλάβεις να προλάβεις.....


Ναιιιιιιιιιι...  ::  
Να ζήσει ο Φεουδάρχης μας.  ::  
Ο ε ο ...  ::

----------


## Thanosch

αν αποφασσατε την ωρα και το μερος θα ερθω κι εγω

----------


## quam

*Τόπος, ημερομηνία και ώρα θεωρούνται οριστικώς και αμετακλήτως ορισμένα.*

*Αίγλη, Τετάρτη 28/6/06, 19:00*

Ελπίζω βέβαια να μη βγει κάποιος και αλλάξει τα ανωτέρω.  :: 

Κοκορίκουυυυ  ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

ΤΕ-ΛΟΣ! ΑΑΑΑΛΛΤΤΤ!!!

----------


## petaloudas

*OK Τα λέμε αύριο τοτε.*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Xarikes  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Why not ;  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Τελικά η συγκέντρωση μπορώ να πω ότι πήγε πολύ καλά.  ::  
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω τους παρόντες (με την σειρά των θέσεων) :

*vmanolis
petaloudas
wolftrathma84
kinglyr
kokkasgt
petzi
mojiro
papashark
inkas
quam*

Φωτό θα προστεθούν αργότερα.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Να και οι φωτογραφίες...

----------


## kinglyr

Ε και Papashark...

----------


## ryloth

Eυτυχώς που είχα δουλειά και δεν ήρθα ,
θα με είχατε φακελώσει και εμένα  ::

----------


## Thanosch

> Ε και Papashark...


Αδυνατισε ο παλιοκαρχαριας!!  ::  

Papashark ---(kg)  ::

----------


## INKAS

Βρε μια φωτο της κοπέλας που τόση ώρα την παιδεύαμε δε βάλατε ????
Ντροπή μας !!!!!

----------


## vmanolis

> Ε και Papashark...


Όντως λάθος από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.  ::  
Διορθώθηκε.  ::

----------


## STEL10S

Sorry παιδεια, αλλα εμπλεξα με την δουλεια.

Επρεπε να ειμαι και εγω εκει,
για να βγαλω κανενα link και εγω  ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

> Βρε μια φωτο της κοπέλας που τόση ώρα την παιδεύαμε δε βάλατε ???? 
> Ντροπή μας !!!!!



Εχει καποιο δικιο...




> vmanolis 
> petaloudas 
> *wolftrathma84* 
> kinglyr 
> kokkasgt 
> petzi 
> mojiro 
> papashark 
> inkas 
> quam


Διορθοσετω παιδι μου!!!

----------


## vmanolis

Άργησες.  ::

----------

